# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Проблема "разгрузки" ОЗУ в WindowsServer 2012R2

## Влад_том

Добрый день. Работает сервер на базе процессора Intel Xeon E5-2620v4 @ 2.10 GHz установлено 64Gb оперативной памяти. Крутится все это на системе Windows 2012R2. Имеется 68 баз 1С, которые архивируются в определенное время каждый день в последовательной очереди с интервалом в 1 минуту. Из них 34 файловых, остальные SQL. Происходит такая ситуация, после архивации баз с помощью effector saver забивается оперативная память до 70-80% и не выгружается(т.е. постоянно грузится в этих пределах) Вычистка ОЗУ с помощью ПО не приносит результата. Помогает только перезагрузка сервера. Как можно повлиять на работу данной утилиты(EffectorSaver)либо можете указать другие причины по которым происходит загрузка ОЗУ без последующей разгрузки.

----------

